# Timberking 1220 in South Dakota



## David Van Asperen (Aug 22, 2013)

If you are looking for a Timberking 1220 check out Craig's list in South Dakota . I searched sawmill under all for sale and located a new ( claims 3 hours use ) 1220 in Watertown South Dakota. I have spoken to him and seems that all is on the level. I tried six ways from Sunday to make this work for me but just can not get the money together at this time. Soo if you are interested check it out. If you respond through Craig's list he may be a little gun shy as he has had a few scammers, just mention that you saw my post on it and he most likely will contact you back. Is selling due to health reason.
Hope one of my fellow Wood Barter member can land this one
Dave
The Craig's listing showed him asking $7000 With trailer package and extra band etr.


----------

